# Dish soap in mud



## Pheasant89

New to contractor talk and trying to use "search" but not good luck trying to use it. I know this is probably been talked about a lot before but what in fact does (dish detergent ) do to help mud? I am a carpenter and do some drywall but recently noticed on a job the drywallers were squirting DAWN dish soap in their pan and mixing it by hand with their 4 in blades. Is it for the last coat, all coats, and what exactly does it do?? Always looking for tips in the drywall area

Thanks


----------



## boman47k

I used to be a proponent of using Dawn. Its been a while, but I used it to make the mud creamier and the tools easier to clean. 

That being said, I now wonder if it causes fish eyes sometimes. Especially, if I add water to it also. I'm thinking maybe water and the soap causes bubbles. Bubbles pop and leaves little holes.

I guess the amount of water and soap has a bearing on this, not to mention the thickness of the mud.

Maybe a few times I just applied it a little thick.


----------



## Tech Dawg

You don't want to use dish soap on your first coat...
The purpose of it is to prevent bubbling when recoating or atleast that is what I was tought... only need a drop or two.


----------



## mrkjb

it is used to make the plaster feel creamier. thats it.


----------



## Tim0282

Ever try using white glue instead of dish soap? Has the same benfit of soap yet gives a little extra glue to the mud. Makes the mud amazingly smooth. Three tablespoons is all you need. Works great!


----------



## Carpenter Wayne

Be extremely careful - this is the same as an old wives tale. Some claim it makes the mud smoother, others that it makes it easier to sand when dry, some say it reduces bubbling, and others that it makes it easier to clean up your tools, etc.

but

the one thing it DOES for 100% sure is:

when you mix it in with your mud and apply it to walls/ceilings, etc. you end up with a mud that doesn't adhear properly and peels off the surface/s (in fact) I've seen where guys used it and the mud started falling off when the painter and/or home owner started the painting process! It will stick to the rollers by coming off in clumps and then you have to scrape it all off and re-tape/re-mud to correct the problem :w00t:


----------



## aptpupil

it's a wetting agent so it theoretically makes it smoother. i've used it with premixed mud and not seen any appreciable difference so i don't do it anymore.


----------



## Teoli

This topic has come up before. Look back in the archives. Some guys, if I remember correctly, had the proper ratio to make this work.

Add too much and you're in trouble


----------



## Tim0282

I don't like the idea of using soap in the mud. Just my .02 worth. Like a lot of new and wonderful ideas. Sometimes the come back to bite you. It is hard to beat the old tried and true ways. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> I don't like the idea of using soap in the mud. Just my .02 worth. Like a lot of new and wonderful ideas. Sometimes the come back to bite you. It is hard to beat the old tried and true ways. :thumbsup:


I 2nd tims .02 worth,,,,so there's my 2bucks worth:whistling


----------



## Big Shoe

Just a dash. :whistling


----------



## Diamond D.

I don't use, either.

If it was so wonderful, after all these years, you think it would be mentioned on the bag or added to the bucket at the plant.

Another, .02, into the pot,

D.


----------



## Tim0282

I like putting glue in the mud to give a little insurance and it makes wiping the tape amazingly easier. But the dish soap makes the mud smell yucky.


----------



## mrkjb

Carpenter Wayne said:


> Be extremely careful - this is the same as an old wives tale. Some claim it makes the mud smoother, others that it makes it easier to sand when dry, some say it reduces bubbling, and others that it makes it easier to clean up your tools, etc.
> 
> but
> 
> the one thing it DOES for 100% sure is:
> 
> when you mix it in with your mud and apply it to walls/ceilings, etc. you end up with a mud that doesn't adhear properly and peels off the surface/s (in fact) I've seen where guys used it and the mud started falling off when the painter and/or home owner started the painting process! It will stick to the rollers by coming off in clumps and then you have to scrape it all off and re-tape/re-mud to correct the problem :w00t:


thats what happens if you add to much. not if you use a small amount.


----------



## taperdave

*so soap it*

We have been adding a very small amount of "sunlight" to our topping mud for years. It helps with removing air in the mud as well as it improves the mud workability. Watch it though it will void manufactures warranty. :whistling


----------



## vetsdrywall

I agree and it gives you a "glazed" look once you sand it. It does not match the first coat. Very obvious.


----------



## Frankawitz

why waste your time and money on Dish Soap it's for DISHES not drywall mud:laughing: all it does is make the mud smell good:thumbup:
If you get small bubbles in your mud it's cause you beat it to much with your drill and you have trapped air in the mud, or your pulling the mud fast will cause bubbles too!


----------



## Paulie

Frankawitz said:


> why waste your time and money on Dish Soap it's for DISHES not drywall mud:laughing: all it does is make the mud smell good:thumbup:
> If you get small bubbles in your mud it's cause you beat it to much with your drill and you have trapped air in the mud, or your pulling the mud fast will cause bubbles too!


Fraaaaaaaank, what's up dude!!!


----------



## oldrivers

you shouldnt worry to much about bubbles until you put on the finish coat. when doing your finish coat it shouldnt take that much mud so the mud shouldnt even be thick enough to have any major bubbles. try putting a heavier fill on your fill coat so your final coat is thinner. thinner mud less bubbles thicker mud more bubbles . i mean thickness of mud depth not consistancy -wetness .


----------



## dave_dj1

we've used dawn for the last 30 years and never had one single problem, it makes the final coat glide on. Just like anything good in life, don't over do it!


----------

